# Married Chicks?



## Infantry87 (Sep 21, 2012)

One of my friends older sister, noticed that I'm finally back from the Army, and sends me a message on FB. She made it very clear, that seeing me was an important interest of hers and as soon as possible. She's also made it obvious, that even though shes married, she's not happy. So what do I do? Me and this girl use to mess around when I would go over to hang out with her brother when I was 13 and she was much older, 17. Hell man, she taught me alot lol. I dont know her husband, and even her brother has told me that her husband is a douchebag, so I feel obligated to do the right thing and give her the tool until she cant see straight.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 21, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> One of my friends older sister, noticed that I'm finally back from the Army, and sends me a message on FB. She made it very clear, that seeing me was an important interest of hers and as soon as possible. She's also made it obvious, that even though shes married, she's not happy. So what do I do? Me and this girl use to mess around when I would go over to hang out with her brother when I was 13 and she was much older, 17. Hell man, she taught me alot lol. I dont know her husband, and even her brother has told me that her husband is a douchebag, so I feel obligated to do the right thing and give her the tool until she cant see straight.



I say leave her alone, bro. The last way you want to spend your free time is banging some married chic and looking over your shoulder. Plenty of other chics out there....drama free.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 21, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> I say leave her alone, bro. The last way you want to spend your free time is banging some married chic and looking over your shoulder. Plenty of other chics out there....drama free.



I'm with Shane. Now that I'm older I'm not the jealous type....errrrr..still am with my ex, we have a dysfunctional relationship still. My ex and I used to cheat on each other all the time. I had run ins with some of them cuz I went looking for them. Messy for everyone involved. Not worth it brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 21, 2012)

fuck that bro go for it,be that guy


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 21, 2012)

Jesus BB, your the devil on my shoulder bro.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 21, 2012)

Run like hell brother.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2012)

well you prolly already know your going to end up doing it one day or another.  only a matter of time really.  those old chicks popin back up almost messed me and my GF.  

like you a chick i was with 12-14yrs ago, she found me, texted she wanted the busines, etc etc.  but she was in another state so i was able to hold back.  


but again, im just a dog.  not sure about u??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 21, 2012)

hit and split bro,let the pussy police figure out what happened


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> hit and split bro,*let the pussy police figure out what happened*



thats one of the best lines ive heard in a while

LMAO


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 21, 2012)

Not worth it bro. Been there. Done that many times. Now that I'm older I just take it as a compliment. You ain't Captain Save a hoe. And that's what chicks like that want. They're not happy and want a dude to save em. If they were worth a fuck they'd save themselves. Fuck that drama shit bro.


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 21, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Not worth it bro. Been there. Done that many times. Now that I'm older I just take it as a compliment. You ain't Captain Save a hoe. And that's what chicks like that want. They're not happy and want a dude to save em. If they were worth a fuck they'd save themselves. Fuck that drama shit bro.



True man. I dont need no more drama in my life. Ive had enough for a lifetime and some to give to you guys.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 21, 2012)

If they r unhappy now, a quick sense of enjoyment will only last for so long, if she would do this to the guy she is married to, no matter how douchebag he is, she will do it to u sooner or later, sorry man id stay way clear, pussy is a hellava drug tho! Worse than crack haha!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey I won't judge. My current fiancé and I were both married to other people when we fell in love. Couldn't help it. Any chance it's more than a sport fuck?


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 21, 2012)

Im not really sure POB. Im getting the vibe shes just a down ass hoe, looking for the one night hit it and quit it. Ive already told her I'm not getting serious with her. She doesnt seem to mind that.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 21, 2012)

Bang her out.

Nuff said.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 21, 2012)

^^^^darkiside always comes through


----------



## Azog (Sep 21, 2012)

Never put your dick in crazy. 

At least that's what I've been told. I'm down with OPP, so I'd smash.


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 21, 2012)

Do you know or can you to any extent properly evaluate her drama factor?  There are, so I've read, married chicks out there who's husbands just don't know how to fuck and that's all they want.  Frankly, I think the number of chicks out there who aren't getting properly serviced by their men is near epidemic levels.  Cruise the HRT forum and take a quick survey.  There's a lot of dusty married snatch out there.  Calculate the risk to benefit ratio and if there is unlikely to be drama I'd say do it wear that shit out.  Most of the negative responses in this thread were drama related.  Not EVERY chick is a psycho.  Some think just like dudes and will let you fuck them a few times and walk away.  If you don't think that's the case with this one, stay away.


----------



## beasto (Sep 21, 2012)

Battle to Battle Infantry..for god's sake your a Army boy!!! I say rail her until she passes out. If he husband's not treating her right then that's what he deserves. Another man will. Now if it wasn't that way I would say let it be.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 22, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Jesus BB, your the devil on my shoulder bro.



And this BB could be the guy married to the chic stalking you both......back in the old days. Back on the East coast this couple I knew were not getting along. The dude went to stay at his brothers for a week or so til things cooled off. He was watching her though....knew something was up. This POS town cop happened to be banging his wife. He used his key to come home one evening after midnight....the cop was in his bed with his wife. Shot them both dead in that bed. His son was down the hall sleeping.....POS cops nickname was Chip. Fake ass biker....how'd that work out for ya chip?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 22, 2012)

Now this isn't to say I haven't slept with a married chic...because I have. The chic had a restraining order on her husband who had been arrested for kicking her ass and sexually assaulting her. He found out she was fucking people at work. He and I knew each other.
She was fucking with him. He called and asked whose car was in the driveway. She told him. I fucked her for about a week. 
While I was locked down, I found out the dude hung himself in his parents basement. This was a year or so after she and I had done our thing. I know it wasn't the reason....but I'm certain it didn't help.


----------



## HH (Sep 22, 2012)

Bro i would smash and dash.....if you catch feelings with each other and your saying shes really down to earth than that's something to build on. But i dont see anything wrong with test driving the car before you lease it.


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 22, 2012)

There's lots of bangin chicks out there not married and lookin' to fuck.


Fuck the drama and go have fun since you're out the Army, that's what I did when I got out.


----------



## eatspinach (Sep 22, 2012)

Done that with a couple split up contemplating divorce and somehow (through email or Instant messaging) he found out who I was and left messages pretending to be her and I believe trying to get me to meet him (her) and do something wicked.  Scared the shit out of me (Funny too if he thought he could imitate her voice). He may also have slashed two of my tires and my roomates tires as well.  Stayed the fuck away!!! So even if she isn't a problem, the husband could go crazy with vengeance!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother stay away,10 minutes of fun isnt worth it at all,when my 1st wife left 8 years ago,(not for me cheating),i starting dating an old friend from school who asked me out,and legally my ex and I were still married,and shit brother,she cleaned my fuckin plow,money,money,money,court 5-6 times just a fucked up mess

My ex didnt give 2 shits what i was doing or going out with,but she wanted revenge against me,i never could make enough money for her,so she just dragged my ass to court several times,and 2-3 times i wouldve went to jail if i hadnt paid her my half of my kids insurance,i wasnt paying them because she refused to let me see my kids,i started to show my ass,i wanted to choke her fuckin ass,but i figured it wasnt worth it

then after i dated the other girl for a few months,it was over,all that shit dating a friend a few months,and i lost a shitload of money,nearly broke me,over my ex wanting revenge......just aint worth it bro

Oh and the lady i was dating was also seperated,she wasnt divorced legally either,so that was fuckin stupid on my part as well


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 22, 2012)

Spit dick at her!


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> hit and split bro,let the pussy police figure out what happened



What if it was your wife?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> What if it was your wife?



If u can take her u can have her.Im 100% positive any girl I had or will have would never go for you


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 22, 2012)

If you want to date a girl and not make any commitment then a married woman is cool - as long as her hubby doesn't find out.


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

grin..... thats confident Bundy, love to put it to a test, but I'll concede to keep the peace.

What the gist of my message was, are you advising this person to go for this married woman? I am married and have seen what this has done. UNless we are not serious of course.


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> If u can take her u can have her.Im 100% positive any girl I had or will have would never go for you



grin..... thats confident Bundy, love to put it to a test, but I'll concede to keep the peace.

What the gist of my message was, are you advising this person to go for this married woman? I am married and have seen what this has done. UNless we are not serious of course.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

Im very serious I believe fuck anything that moves that how we do it here.If she wants it as a man u better bring it what the fuck is the big deal u can always make a deal with her.I love getting with married ladies lots of benifts get some balls people its just a fuck...


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

now I know you are joking or a fucken idiot  how about the kids, what if she gets pregnant?

OP - dont do it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> now I know you are joking or a fucken idiot  how about the kids, what if she gets pregnant?
> 
> OP - dont do it.



go fuck yourself minister you fuckin joke


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

isnt there a gentlemans code?


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> go fuck yourself minister you fuckin joke



hhaha so you are serious with your comments? well each to their opinion, you had to get personal though, but thats okay


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 22, 2012)

Relax folks ... A board is supposed to be fun.


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

dunno why someone is getting personal, I am fine. Jolly and happy. But I disagree with BB, but I think thats okay too right? or do I have to fucken stand in line?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 22, 2012)

Dating a married woman has pros and cons. I dated married guys when I was younger, it was fun ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> dunno why someone is getting personal, I am fine. Jolly and happy. But I disagree with BB, but I think thats okay too right? or do I have to fucken stand in line?



dont be a queer u called me an idiot i told u to go fuck youself whats the problem


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

queer? Im not gay redneck (this could go on forever)


----------



## theminister (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> dont be a queer u called me an idiot i told u to go fuck youself whats the problem



stand in line like means miltilary, do as i am told.... lets be cool and end it here?


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 22, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Brother stay away,10 minutes of fun isnt worth it at all,when my 1st wife left 8 years ago,(not for me cheating),i starting dating an old friend from school who asked me out,and legally my ex and I were still married,and shit brother,she cleaned my fuckin plow,money,money,money,court 5-6 times just a fucked up mess
> 
> My ex didnt give 2 shits what i was doing or going out with,but she wanted revenge against me,i never could make enough money for her,so she just dragged my ass to court several times,and 2-3 times i wouldve went to jail if i hadnt paid her my half of my kids insurance,i wasnt paying them because she refused to let me see my kids,i started to show my ass,i wanted to choke her fuckin ass,but i figured it wasnt worth it
> 
> ...



Shit like that makes me not wanna get married. I got plans on investing my $ and I don't want all my hard work to go to waste!


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not being rude but why would you mess around with a married woman? Theres too many women as it is.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 22, 2012)

In twenty years you'll say "I should have torn that shit a part, damn I was a pussy"!  Just sayin...


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 22, 2012)

Stay away.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

man u guys got no game


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> man u guys got no game



I'm not sure how much game is needed to pull a married chic who is on the prowl?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm not sure how much game is needed to pull a married chic who is on the prowl?



I just dont see anything wrong with taggin some married bimbo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

u guys are getting pissed lmao!!Did some young good looking guy try to fuck your old lady?


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I just dont see anything wrong with taggin some married bimbo



Looking at the other responses, I believe it's a question of morals and experience from those that let their dick make their decisions that led them into a dark relationship or lust trap.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Looking at the other responses, I believe it's a question of morals and experience from those that let their dick make their decisions that led them into a dark relationship or lust trap.



lol what bro its just a nut...dark relationship lust trap wtf are u talkin about..Mayb i just come from a different place then u guys were people are able to get there nuts off with no dark relationship lol


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> lol what bro its just a nut...dark relationship lust trap wtf are u talkin about..Mayb i just come from a different place then u guys were people are able to get there nuts off with no dark relationship lol



I can tell a lot members on here have been in tough relationships. I guess you have not? It's not about location. It's about maturity and how you were raised.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> I can tell a lot members on here have been in tough relationships. I guess you have not? It's not about location. It's about maturity and how you were raised.



yo im laughing real hard right now thanks...next


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 22, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> yo im laughing real hard right now thanks...next



hah you gave me a chuckle too, I know you disliked my post, but dude, i'm not gonna do that, I may not agree with you but i'm gonna pray for you. Hopefully one day you'll see the light and understand.

Have a good day man


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn, shit got serious in here... Honestly, shes just down for a one nighter. Believe me though, I was banging a married chick when I got back from my first deployment, and literally thought I was Captain Save-a-ho, and got caught up in some bullshit with her. Needless to say, shes divorced now, and not happy. I feel kind of bad, but she was cheating on me too with another fuckstick. Her husband didnt know about me or him and I didnt know about him. My .02 ... Is if shes just looking for the one night thing, cool but if shes looking for me to rescue, then Im staying away


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 22, 2012)

that was fun that thread had spice!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 23, 2012)

Yo if a girl wants dick you can't stop her... she's married and clearly she's not wifey material.. her husband should have been a little more selective on who he married cuz you can't turn a hoe into a house wife.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 23, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Shit like that makes me not wanna get married. I got plans on investing my $ and I don't want all my hard work to go to waste!



it is scary brother,and i wouldve never thought in a million years it would have happened to me,cause i was married to her for 18 friggin years!!!! but as they say shit happens,and trust me it did to me,badly


----------



## BigFella (Sep 23, 2012)

Resident old bastard here: I have never regretted jumping any of them, and I regret every one I didn't nail.

As long as everyone knows what's going on!

Go for it. Multiple times. What's her number, by the way?


----------



## theminister (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe we should start on a thread on married men? BB? grin


----------

